
Mat made of moss stays alive with the help of bath water - tsally
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/4424781/Mat-made-of-moss-stays-alive-with-the-help-of-bath-water.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
[http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Nguyen+La+Chanh+moss+bath+m...](http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Nguyen+La+Chanh+moss+bath+mat)

Looking to buy one ...

